# Pawnee Open



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2010)

Details are finalized, should be on the WCA website soon.

http://www.cubingusa.com/pawnee/


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 1, 2010)

I might go...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe.

EDIT: Wait, is it in Indiana?


----------



## Kian (Apr 1, 2010)

Only if Tom Haverford makes an appearance.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> Only if Tom Haverford makes an appearance.



I think he might be running the brunch presentation.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Maybe.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, is it in Indiana?



Yes, that's why KOII is involved. I was originally contacted through CubingUSA, and most of the work was already done upfront.



Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Only if Tom Haverford makes an appearance.
> ...



Leslie Knope is doing the brunch presentation. Tom Haverford said he'll be on hand to help any ladies who need some assistance during the day. He's clarified that "ladies" means: Female, over 18, and no uglies. His words, not mine.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Only if Tom Haverford makes an appearance.
> ...



No, he's in charge of second breakfast.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



I've gotten a lot of PM's, so I'll just answer here:

There is no second breakfast on the schedule. Breakfast during registration is a continental breakfast, so I'd suggesting saving a muffin from that for second breakfast, or bring your own Poptarts.

Brunch is breakfast buffet. Yes, this translates to "all you can eat bacon". No other details are needed about brunch.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 1, 2010)

It (mapquest) keeps saying that Pawnee is in Illinois...


----------



## JackJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Square 1 is tempting, but I think I'll skip this one for the Minnesota Open. 

Off topic:
Byran! You are having a very busy 2010 cubing wise!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 1, 2010)

Google Maps doesn't have a Pawnee, IN...


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Google Maps doesn't have a Pawnee, IN...


Neither does mapquest...


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't find it on mapquest or google. Can somebody give me a map of Indiana and showing where it is and directions?


----------



## Feryll (Apr 2, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I can't find it on mapquest or google. Can somebody give me a map of Indiana and showing where it is and directions?



Ditto

EDIT:What a frikin waste of a 100th post!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 2, 2010)

April fools.....
Im guessing....


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

Shoot, what if it is? WCA only has one competition on May 15th, and it's not Pawnee open. ]=


----------



## Feryll (Apr 2, 2010)

O.O
O.O
O.O
EDIT: yeah im stupid. But retarded google maps settings didn't help ; )


----------



## Forte (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a 1 minute Google search >_>


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 2, 2010)

its not on the cubingusa homepage
but i'm most definitely coming if my brothers college graduation doesnt get in the way


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the event list, but I'm not sure if I have anything planned/


----------



## Bryan (Apr 2, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Google Maps doesn't have a Pawnee, IN...
> ...



You guys are too dependent on technology. Stallman, ND doesn't appear on Google either, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

http://www.pawneeindiana.com/home.shtml has directions to Pawnee, IN.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2010)

Did anybody notice this on their website?



> Due to scheduling issues, the end of summer block party has been moved to December 1st.



I wanted Google Maps because it says the estimated time, I don't think I can go over 4-5 hours.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Where is it located, I can't find a map... My parents don't like driving me far places (They thought Chicago Open was too far, and I live in Chicago)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 2, 2010)

FYI: I just got a message from the Pawnee P&R. There's going to be a Senior's Dance at the rec center that same day, so if an 80-year-old woman is asking you to dance with her, please be polite. You can complete your solves after you sign their dance card (that's apparently what old people do).


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> FYI: I just got a message from the Pawnee P&R. There's going to be a Senior's Dance at the rec center that same day, so if an 80-year-old woman is asking you to dance with her, please be polite. You can complete your solves after you sign their dance card (that's apparently what old people do).



Is it in the same room?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 2, 2010)

You guys suck. (I know now)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 2, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> April fools.....
> Im guessing....



Just in any else needs a hint. This is true.

If you click on the upper-right of the Pawnee P&R or city page, it takes you to http://www.nbc.com/parks-and-recreation/

If you still haven't figured it out yet, Pawnee doesn't really exist and there will be no Pawnee Open due to venue availability (the city the venue is in doesn't exist).

If you post anything after this post thinking it's still real, you will be facepalmed.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 2, 2010)

Darn it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2010)

well apparently i'm still going?
my parents didn't like the fact that it wasn't real after all


----------



## Carson (Apr 5, 2010)

pwned


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> pwned



Pawneed.


----------



## Forte (Apr 5, 2010)

Um ya, like the third Google result has a line that says "the fictional town of Pawnee, Indiana" >_>


----------

